# Gtx 770 vs R9 280x



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Was ist eigentlich noch besser?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Oktober 2013)

Schau Dir einfach mal Benchmarks an:

AMD Radeon R9 280X im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Welch tolle Frage 

Keine von beiden ist bedeutend "besser". Eine hat hier geringe Vorteile, die andere da. Es kommt darauf an was für dich wichtig ist, welche Spiele, welche Einstellungen, ob dich Stromverbrauch interessiert und 100 Faktoren mehr.

Du musst aber eigentlich nichts tun als ein paar der unzählichen Reviews im Netz der beiden Karten zu lesen und dir selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du so fragst ist die 280x besser, da sie bei etwa gleicher Leistung weniger kostet..


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Schau Dir einfach mal Benchmarks an:
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 280X im Test bei GameStar.de


 
da ist die 680 besser in Bf3 als die 770, da stimmt was nicht, allgemein kommen mir die bencmarks seltsam vor.


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2013)

Leute ist es denn wirklich so schwer?

Rechne es dir doch aus, wie viel mal musst du 280 multiplizieren, dass du höher 770 kommst?
Genau fast 3 mal, also ist die 770 fast drei mal so stark 

Wie unser Mod geschrieben hat, hängt auch einiges von den Spielen ab die du spielst, wenn du strikt nach P/L gehst ist die AMD mit 257€ vs ca 340€ natürlich viel besser und allgemein sind sie so gut wie gleich stark von der Leistung, die AMD minimalst vorne.
Falls BF4 ein Thema für dich ist, dann wärste mit AMD sowieso besser bedient.


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Wobei Gamestar selbst zu gibt, dass die gtx 770 besser ist als die 680 ?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (13. Oktober 2013)

Zu den Benchmarks von Gamestar.. Wie schon gesagt die sind total fürn Bobbes


----------



## Legacyy (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Tests von Gamestar kannte echt vergessen, die sind recht mies. Lieber hier mal gucken:
AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Oktober 2013)

ja die sollten sich auf das konzentrieren was sie können heißt ja auch gamestar dabei sollten sie bleiben


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Isso, ich lese über Hardware da viel Müll.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Lol... Bei Gamestar sitzen sowieso die absolut extremen Hardware-Experten, das weiß ich ja schon lange.
Aber dass sie jetzt nicht einmal mehr Benchmarks vernünftig auf die Reihe kriegen...


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Wobei ich nicht wusste was stimmt und was nicht bei den Benchmarks.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

lol-force-experience schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich noch besser?



Was noch besser ist. 

GTX 780
Titan

R9 290
R9 290X

Gruß


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Oktober 2013)

Naja die Hardware-Redaktion bei der Gamestar dürfte nur einen Bruchteil so groß wie bei der PCGH (wo sich die PC-Games ja auch nur die fertigen Tests "geben" lässt) sein.

Ja die sind nicht immer so topaktuell oder genau, aber die grundsätzlichen Aussagen hauen schon hin.

Tagesaktuelle Reviews bekommt man aber ohnehin hier oder hier in der News verlinkt.


----------



## Stread (13. Oktober 2013)

Es ist schwer auf die schnelle identische Benchmarks zu finden. Aber ungefähr gleiche (Wobei bei der 770 die Auflösung immer bisschen höher ist)

Nvidia Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test
Amd  Gigabyte Radeon R9-280X WindForce OC review - DX11: BioShock Infinite

Kommt auf die Karte an, aber die schenken sich nichts. Die 1-2 FPS unterschied merkt man eh fast nie.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

lol-force-experience schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht wusste was stimmt und was nicht bei den Benchmarks.


 
Wenn eine GTX770 langsamer ist als eine GTX680 ist das völlig unsinnig da eine GTX770 eine übertaktete GTX680 mit nem anderen Namen ist. 

Da wird entweder nicht immer der gleiche Benchmark benutzt (verschiedene Szenen) oder die Einstellungen sind nicht immer die selben oder das Grundsystem vartiiert oder die Treiberversionen ändern sich oder oder oder - alles Dinge die einem guten Bencher nicht passieren dürfen. 

Da liegt aber auch gar nicht der Anspruch von GAMEStar - grob stimmen die Benchmarks ja schon. Wers genau haben will sieht sich eben auch entsprechende Quellen an (wir heißen nicht umsonst PCG*H*...). 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-R...est-Review-R7-260X-R9-270X-R9-280X-1091477/2/


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Bei den anderen Benchmarks entnehme ich das die gtx 770 ein wenig besser ist, was mich nicht überrascht da Raffael Vötter die Graka zwischen 7970 und 7970 ghz  platziert hat.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (13. Oktober 2013)

Also meine Stimme geht an die 280X da eindeutig besseres P/L Verhältnis. Leistungsmäßig liegen beide Karte im Schnitt gleichauf


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

lol-force-experience schrieb:


> Bei den anderen Benchmarks entnehme ich das die gtx 770 ein wenig besser ist, was mich nicht überrascht da Raffael Vötter die Graka zwischen 7970 und 7970 ghz  platziert hat.



Was meinst du denn, wo z.B. jene dann stehen würde? 

Sapphire Toxic Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11221-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also meine Stimme geht an die 280X da eindeutig besseres P/L Verhältnis. Leistungsmäßig liegen beide Karte im Schnitt gleichauf


Ne dann lieber ne 7970 ghz paar % besser und es gibt spiele dazu.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch für 280X, da besseres P/L Verhältnis und du bald durch Mantle bald auch noch nen Performance Schub haben solltest.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Bin auch für 280X, da besseres P/L Verhältnis und du bald durch Mantle bald auch noch nen Performance Schub haben solltest.



Für welche Games gibt es den Mantle? 

Gruß


----------



## Stread (13. Oktober 2013)

Nur für Bf4.


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Also, eine alternative zu Physiks nichts besonderes.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

Stread schrieb:


> Nur für Bf4.



Ich weiß, das dauert aber noch ein wenig. 
Und warten wir erstmal ab was es bringen wird, und vor allem wer da noch mit gehen wird.



lol-force-experience schrieb:


> Also, eine alternative zu Physiks nichts besonderes.



PhysX und Mantle sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.  
Und ob PhysX oder auch Mantle, was besonderes ist oder auch nicht, muss jeder für sich Entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

lol-force-experience schrieb:


> Also, eine alternative zu Physiks nichts besonderes.


 
Mantle ist kein Ersatz für PhysX sondern ein Ersatz für DirectX!
Hier gehts nicht darum ein paar Effektchen auf der GPU laufen zu lassen sondern um einen komplett neuen Renderpfad der speziell auf GCN ausgelegt wurde und die Grafikkarten wesentlich effizienter als DirectX ausnutzen kann.

Was das ganze am Ende bringt muss sich erst zeigen, es könnte sein dass es nur ein paar Effekte mehr bei gleicher fps-Zahl gibt es könnte aber auch sein dass Spiele mit Mantle auf GCN-Karten Welten schneller laufen als auf momentan noch gleich schnellen NVidia-Karten auf DirectX.

Wenn NVidia dann auch noch den gleichen Weg geht was mehr oder weniger schon angekündigt wurde könnte es im schlimmsten Falle für uns so werden, dass Spiele auf Mantle auf ner 270er GCN Karte schneller laufen als auf ner TITAN und andere Spiele auf der NV-Schnittstelle wie auch immer sie heißen wird auf ner GTX760 schneller sind als auf ner 290X.


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mantle ist kein Ersatz für PhysX sondern ein Ersatz für DirectX!
> Hier gehts nicht darum ein paar Effektchen auf der GPU laufen zu lassen sondern um einen komplett neuen Renderpfad der speziell auf GCN ausgelegt wurde und die Grafikkarten wesentlich effizienter als DirectX ausnutzen kann.
> 
> Was das ganze am Ende bringt muss sich erst zeigen, es könnte sein dass es nur ein paar Effekte mehr bei gleicher fps-Zahl gibt es könnte aber auch sein dass Spiele mit Mantle auf GCN-Karten Welten schneller laufen als auf momentan noch gleich schnellen NVidia-Karten auf DirectX.
> ...


Glaub ich nicht. Es wird wahrscheinlich auch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben die beiden Sachen zu umgehen: minimaler fps unterschied. 
bzw 2 Graka


----------



## Legacyy (13. Oktober 2013)

Ne, so einfach wirds leider net werden


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Oktober 2013)

Womit man genausogut 2 Mittelklasse-Rechner kaufen kann, statt einem Highend-Teil.


----------



## lol-force-experience (13. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Womit man genausogut 2 Mittelklasse-Rechner kaufen kann, statt einem Highend-Teil.


 So weit wirds nicht kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

"Umgehen" ist da nicht - wir sprechen von einem kompletten Renderpfad! (Wenn das so einfach wäre gäbs auch DX11 auf WindowsXP ).

Es geht hier um die "Sprache", die die Befehle des Spiels übersetzt so dass die Grafikkarte etwas damit anfangen kann. Mantle ist für GCN-Karten sozusagen die Muttersprache wo DirectX11 nur ein ganz guter Student ist der die Grammatikregeln beherrscht (da diese genormt sind in DX). Die Zusammenarbeit kann dadurch sehr viel effizienter sein weil man den Umweg über den "Übersetzer" einsparen kann. Wie viel das am Ende wirklich briungt muss sich zeigen, man kann aber schon von nennenswert mehr Performance ausgehen.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Oktober 2013)

lol-force-experience schrieb:


> So weit wirds nicht kommen.


Wenns dazu kommt, dass Nvidia und AMD auf ihre eigenen Rederpfad setzten... ja


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenns dazu kommt, dass Nvidia und AMD auf ihre eigenen Rederpfad setzten... ja



Das währe das WurstKäse Scenario.
Dann können wir uns eine Rote und eine Grüne zuhause hinlegen, und je nach Game hin und her stecken. 

Gruß


----------



## efdev (13. Oktober 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Das währe das WurstKäse Scenario.
> Dann können wir uns eine Rote und eine Grüne zuhause hinlegen, und je nach Game hin und her stecken.
> 
> Gruß


 
wundern würde es micht nicht wenns soweit kommt .

ps: hübsches bild legacyy


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> wundern würde es micht nicht wenns soweit kommt .



Fragt sich nur wer das alles mitmachen würde, oder ob sich der Konsolenmarkt dann freuen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wer das alles mitmachen würde, oder ob sich der Konsolenmarkt dann freuen wird.


 
Der (neue) Konsolenmarkt benutzt Mantle... da ist überall GCN-Hardware drin. 

Aber das ist eigentlich hier alles nicht Thema, oder?

Haben wir nicht bereits alles geklärt oder gibts noch Fragen Herr Threadersteller?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (13. Oktober 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der (neue) Konsolenmarkt benutzt Mantle... da ist überall GCN-Hardware drin.



Ich weiß Alki. 

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mit der schon empfohlenen Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce OC passt die Leistung und der Preis

Gruß


----------



## Sanger (3. November 2013)

Da die GTX770 stark im Preis gesunken ist würde mich nocheinmal interessieren ob ich lieber zur
49326 - 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv
oder
3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Toxic Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full
greifen soll?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. November 2013)

Diese hier: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. November 2013)

Jo die msi ist eine Klasse graka


----------



## Legacyy (3. November 2013)

Bei der Nvidia ist die genannte MSI top 
Leiser, kühler und günstiger als die Gigabyte.

Bei der R9 280X würde ich lieber die hier nehmen:
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Günstiger, leiser und die paar MHZ mehr kann man selbst einstellen.


----------



## micanine (3. November 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Diese hier: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ausgzeichnete Wahl! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen


----------



## VWGT (7. November 2013)

wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dieser und der 770 lightning


----------



## KrHome (7. November 2013)

_*gelöscht weil falscher Thread*_


----------



## DugaL (7. November 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei der Nvidia ist die genannte MSI top
> Leiser, kühler und günstiger als die Gigabyte.


 

Hi, ich stehe momentan auch in der Qual der Wahl welche 770 ich nehme. Mich würde interessieren, wieso die MSI kühler als die Gigabyte ist. Habe in einigen Tests gelesen, dass die MSI recht früh an die 80°C kommt währen die gigabyte wesentlich kühler abschnitt.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## schmiddi2106 (8. November 2013)

Hast du den Test in der PCGH Print Augabe gelesen ?
Dann weißt du warum die MSI so oft empfohlen wird. Sie ist einfach sehr gut und zudem sau günstig


----------

